

Ask HN: are there no US based iPhone case manufacturers? - olegious

I thought that with 3D printing I would be able to find a US based case manufacturer to fulfill a custom case order.  All I&#x27;ve been able to find have been manufacturers based in China.  Any advice on finding US based partners?
======
blakdawg
Magpul is US based, I have no idea if they do custom orders.

